
Content Creators Talk About ForkGoogle and Leaving Centralized Platforms Behind - Chinchilla_Bob
https://forklog.media/content-creators-talk-about-forkgoogle-and-leaving-centralized-platforms-behind-eventually/
======
sharemywin
Is there something wrong with
[https://joinpeertube.org/](https://joinpeertube.org/)

